# clicking sound from engine



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

I haven't ridden my 4x4 in months, and it's in storage, but at least once a week i'll go start it up and let it idle for a few minutes. Well i just noticed today (i did it at night when there were no other background noises other than the engine running)

Well anyway, while it's running, i notice there's a very light, faint 'clicking' noise coming from the engine. like the valves or lifters or something. i checked the oil, and it has plenty (haven't even ridden it since its last oil change).

What could it be? something i should worry about it? the couple times i've taken it out around the block over the last few months, it's like the engine will 'die' for a second, the whole big lags, then right away it picks back up. doesn't happen when the engine's warmed up after 10min of riding, so always assumed it was just that it needed a tune-up. could the clicking be related?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this sounds like a 2008 brute


----------



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

oh sorry - it's a 2007 750


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I would say it would be pretty normal to have a little lag or bog until it gets to running temp. No one would tune it to run the greatest upon start up whether carbed bike or FI. I have rode a FI 08 that had been dyno tuned and it ran that way for prob about 15 min at 60 dregree weather.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

have u ever adjusted the valves?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

maybe its the clutch? they like to make some noise.


----------



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

i don't see how the clutch would make a ticking noise. definately sounds like the valves, as it increases based on the RPM. no i've never adjusted the valves. i'll do minor mechanic work, but playing around like that i'm better off taking it to a shop to get it done.

and when it's cold, it's weird, it's literally like the engine dies for just a split second, and then suddenly kicks back on. does that only when under load


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=25717&postcount=2
thats what im talking about. maybe im wrong!?lol.. wouldnt be the first time thats for sure!!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link to that vid. I heard that noise this weekend and was wondering what it was Now I know.


----------



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

here's a video of the sound (taken this morning)


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I say the same thing the clutch. Thats what mine sounds like. I was worried about it because I just sunk it AGAIN last Saturday. That makes twice for rolling it bad enough for water to enter the snorkels and once for it shutting off and water coimg back up through the exhaust. I got it cleaned out and crunk and that noise scared me but I said F it if it blows it blows I aint even gonna make a post about it. I got to listening more and figured it was the clutch and now the vids have comfirmed it.

I just need to learn how to ride deep water.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> I say the same thing the clutch. Thats what mine sounds like. I was worried about it because I just sunk it AGAIN last Saturday. That makes twice for rolling it bad enough for water to enter the snorkels and once for it shutting off and water coimg back up through the exhaust. I got it cleaned out and crunk and that noise scared me but I said F it if it blows it blows I aint even gonna make a post about it. I got to listening more and figured it was the clutch and now the vids have comfirmed it.
> 
> I just need to learn how to ride deep water.


 
you aint the only one. lol. i thought i was the only one.


----------



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

so it's the clutch!?

but it's never been in deep water...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I do not know how to explain it but I prefer to believe it is the clutch and not the motor.LOL I am just not happy about sinking mine last weekend, it was stupid riding on my part. I was worried, but now I am not.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

mystical_ice said:


> so it's the clutch!?
> 
> but it's never been in deep water...


you dont have to be in any water for the bushings to loosen in the clutch and make the noise.
its just a brute thing....


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been chasing this exact noise for a month. I've been scared to even ride forfear of blowing up my new engine. I checked the valves three times and I was about to pull my hair out. Will the bushing making that noise hurt us? Which bushing is it? Can it be replaced?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

you can always remove the primary to find out if its the clutch.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

My 07 650i sounds just like that. I would also like to know if it is the clutch and if is a big problem


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like clutch to me too. there's no problem. that's just the nature of the kawie clutch.


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

id love to hear that video but im mobile without the required plug in....could someone help me out with a link i think i have the same noise...


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> sounds like clutch to me too. there's no problem. that's just the nature of the kawie clutch.


Yup! That's how the clutch on the brutes sound,mines even louder than that because mine is snork'd and pointing kinda at me 
If that clicking gets REAL loud then your pins on the ramps might be worn or maybe the spider shoes need adjusting, but from what i've seen from the brutes it takes ALOT of milage on a stocker to get worn out. 
How many hrs/miles does your animal have?


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a bushing that rides on the sheeve shaft that is replacable. Also there are two shoes per side of the spider (4 sides, total of 8 shoes) that are replacable. There is .008 tolerance on them. You can check with a feeler guage. They make standard and oversized shoes, and they are $78 on motosport.com. When these are worn it sounds like a rod bearing going out.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yup, that's exactly what it sounds like... I thought I had a bad rod bearing on my new engine and I was ******ed


----------

